# Max on Tap



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Here's Max drinking from the kitchen tap again. He prefers running water even though I change the water dish twice a day. Afterwards, he lounges around on my desk with his head on my mousepad....would you reach for that mouse? heh-heh


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

hahaha
I love max. 

He looks like a Lynx.


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Oh wow, look at those teeth! They look really long, mine (Stix's) don't stick out that much. He's really handsome. What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

Really cool pictures! Your camera does a great job on resolution and up close photos! What kind do you have?
I like your kitty! His fangs stick out like my Justin's do. He looks fierce!  
I really like the one with his tongue lapping the water.


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Thanks, it's only a 2 megapixel Fuji FinePix but in the right mode it can take a good shot. I plan to upgrade to a 5 m.p Fuji next year. The shots I post are scaled down from 1600x1200 to 800x600 for this forum, I also reduce the quality by some 90% to reduce the size. It's hardly noticeable on the net but would be an issue for printing. I really enjoy experimenting with digital cameras so I went and got a Digital Video cam as well...next will be a "Max the Cat" movie  

Even though Max's teeth & sheer size make him look mean, he's really a big ol' teddy bear. I tell my friends not to look him straight in the eyes...it's fun to watch them sweat.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I've seen some old pics of Max, and I'm glad you posted some more pix. I luv Big Mac oops I mean Big Max! Welcome back and btw, my bf loved your photos hehe :lol:


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Ooh, scary Max! :lol: I think I see my Xander's future. Sure, he looks cute and cuddly in my avatar pic, but he's getting bigger! How big is Max exactly? He looks like the definition of tomcat!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Those are fantastic photos!

Very funny.


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Max must weigh about 35-40 pounds. He is quite big for a domestic cat. Many people think he is part lynx or something. 

This gives you a rough idea how big he is.....










This is what it looks like to have a tiger on your lap....










This is how Max sits at the table if he expects to get any goodies....and Max loves doughnuts!!!










Notice his feet are still on the chair?










Max will come up behind me in my office chair and tap me on the shoulder looking for supper....










He's a handful!!!!


----------



## Nicolas (Oct 17, 2003)

Oh GOD :shock: and i thought MY cat will be big ! :shock: Enormous ! 8)


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Max is hilarious! You can't but love him!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

That cat is HUGE

I thought my parents tabby was big (25lbs)... Max makes him look like a kitten.

What an awesome cat, I'd love to have one that big.


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Wow, amazing. I love the 2-handed stretch shot and the DONUTS!!! :lol:


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Max has always been allowed to sit at the table with me when I eat. He knows as long as he keeps his feet on the chair, he will be welcomed. It's really funny because all he needs is a little shirt & tie and he would look like a mutant supper guest :lol: 

When my sisters come down from Toronto, they just *scream* when he joins us for dinner. They think I feed him steroids or something. They love cats too...although my mom was a little less impressed with Max's table manners, she loves him (but is basically afraid of his size :shock: )


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

you have to admit that his size is intimidating - that only at first sight- I understand he is a sweetheart (off the record :wink: )


----------



## ralphcor (Jun 28, 2003)

All the pics of Max are great, but my fav is the one of him (a while back in another post) lying on a jacket and he looks like he could about wear it himself! Anything with him next to something so you can tell his size is the best 8)


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

one word-adorable!
what else can you say?!
oh...big!
lol :lol:


----------

